
Do You Make Users Rotate Passwords? Well, Cut It Out - vvoyer
https://medium.com/@nselby/do-you-make-users-rotate-passwords-well-cut-it-out-1864d3964835
======
JoeAltmaier
'Suspicion of compromise'? That sounds like a terrible idea - locking the door
when the horse is gone. I'd just skip the password entirely then - use a
Yibikey etc and trust it, and leave the (fallible) human out of the equation
entirely.

